
Ask HN: Weekly HN updates - yyyuuu
Hi,<p>I would like to avoid checking HN all the time.<p>How can I get a summary of top stories on HN on a weekly basis.
======
dang
We've been toying with making a page for each day's worth of stories that made
the front page that day. For example, you could go to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2016-01-26](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2016-01-26)
and see all the stories that were on the front page at some point today. I
wonder if people would find that useful?

We want to do something to help users find the best content they're currently
missing. Since HN goes round the clock and none of us does, we're all missing
out on something.

(Not quite a direct response to the OP, but it would help with that as well.)

------
gus_massa
Not exactly what you want, but you can try reading
[https://news.ycombinator.com/best](https://news.ycombinator.com/best) . It's
like the front page, but with less gravity. So it has more stories with a lot
of points in spite they are not so new.

------
personjerry
A quick google search found
[http://www.hackernewsletter.com/](http://www.hackernewsletter.com/) and
[http://www.hndigest.com/](http://www.hndigest.com/)

